
Dictionary of the oldest written language is now free online - BerislavLopac
http://www.openculture.com/2017/08/dictionary-of-the-oldest-written-language-it-took-90-years-to-complete-and-its-now-free-online.html
======
bloak
I thought the oldest surviving texts are in Sumerian rather than Akkadian.

